#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  >  驚爆= =+【大鬧台中逢甲夜市】

## 海豚

呵呵 有時候來個大冒險也不錯!!
參與者 荒川浩海豚  狐狸  小熊貓

----------


## 海豚

= = 因為最多只能傳輸九張 c c分開po

----------


## C牛

太鼓呀...
那台應該是原本逢甲湯變成斯然店家後遺留下來的六代吧
自從那邊的湯姆熊搬走後就沒去過逢甲夜市勒...
雖然騎自行車40分鐘可以到啦orz

話說和服一件好幾千塊的說orz
在日本本來想買卻因為價錢...= ="

----------


## 狐狸

唔呀~~~~


現在回想起來還是覺得好殺XD"



不過真的好好玩~


我穿走了幼狼的和服真是不好意思呀~~~~>////<""""


(改天用身體來補償?!)XD"

----------


## 藍德

哎呀~怎麼不通知我一聲呢~XD
我滿想現場看看的XD(雖然我不穿和服....)

----------


## PandaTwo

> 哎呀~怎麼不通知我一聲呢~XD
> 我滿想現場看看的XD(雖然我不穿和服....)


不行～
這是和服大冒險～
要參加者一律都要穿～
 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## 狼魂

> 作者: 拉昂
> 
> 哎呀~怎麼不通知我一聲呢~XD
> 我滿想現場看看的XD(雖然我不穿和服....)
> 
> 
> 不行～
> 這是和服大冒險～
> 要參加者一律都要穿～


一口一  沒有和服  況且..那時候...
我正在....

----------


## 和魯夫

和服啊....想當年我到日本時也有穿過......

----------


## 綠風

那是kimono嗎?
怎看起來比較像yukata?

題外話...海豚大您練劍道呀?

----------


## 海豚

> 題外話...海豚大您練劍道呀?


我看起來像嗎^^ 不過哪裡可以練光劍~!!

----------


## 綠風

不...只是我有同1個袋子
是用來裝竹劍的
所以這樣問...

難不成那帶子是裝光劍的@@

----------


## KUBI kitsune

逢甲阿........(燦)

大哥ˊˋ
來怎麼不說一聲~我去跟拍阿~(←住在附近的)
搞不好我真的會去勒....(無照駕駛中)

----------


## 狼人渥克斯

嗚嘎!!!
我不管我不管....我下次也要去玩玩><

----------


## 狐狸

～～～


～今度.一緒行～～～～    :非常興奮: 



不過話說回來.....


我又在網路上露臉了~XD""


..........XD?~

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

挖阿 真好玩的樣子^^~
我自己有去晃過 真的很熱鬧
東西便宜又好吃~

----------


## 海豚

> 逢甲阿........(燦)
> 
> 大哥ˊˋ
> 來怎麼不說一聲~我去跟拍阿~(←住在附近的)
> 搞不好我真的會去勒....(無照駕駛中)


嗯~我好像有一件女用的浴衣= =+

----------


## PandaTwo

> ～～～
> 
> ～今度.一緒行～～～～   
> 
> 不過話說回來.....
> 
> 
> 我又在網路上露臉了~XD""
> 
> ..........XD?~


要不就全牛，要不就全筋～
搞個半筋半肉的幹嘛呀！
XD

大概沒人看的懂吧～XD

----------


## KUBI kitsune

> 作者: 九尾狐KUBI
> 
> 逢甲阿........(燦)
> 
> 大哥ˊˋ
> 來怎麼不說一聲~我去跟拍阿~(←住在附近的)
> 搞不好我真的會去勒....(無照駕駛中)
> 
> 
> 嗯~我好像有一件女用的浴衣= =+


(驚)
我只說跟拍沒說要入境隨俗阿XDDDDD

----------


## SHIBA INU

剛去買完棺材板回來~
老闆說有猜出你們是台灣人XD
不過他以為可能是逢甲大的穿和服出來玩^^"
你們吃什麼口味的啊??
老闆的哇沙米是自製的喔~說連日船的老闆都跑去跟他學呢!!

----------


## ocarina2112

> 要不就全牛，要不就全筋～
> 搞個半筋半肉的幹嘛呀！
> XD


這樣就不用爭是不是要摻在一起做成撒尿牛丸阿！笨蛋！

----------


## 海豚

> 剛去買完棺材板回來~
> 老闆說有猜出你們是台灣人XD
> 不過他以為可能是逢甲大的穿和服出來玩^^"
> 你們吃什麼口味的啊??
> 老闆的哇沙米是自製的喔~說連日船的老闆都跑去跟他學呢!!


XD寶貝妳跑去買棺材板阿!!他一共有幾種口味?

----------


## SHIBA INU

> XD寶貝妳跑去買棺材板阿!!他一共有幾種口味?


恩~~黑胡椒豬肉(我在吃)、黑胡椒牛肉(我哥在吃)、
以下的不確定名稱，口味大概是這樣：海鮮總匯、沙茶羊肉、宮保雞丁.....有六種以上的口味~因為我都固定吃那種，其他的無法推薦^^"
不過喜歡吃酸味食物的人可以要求老闆番茄醬加多一點，很讚喔!!
呃~~~離題了^^||

----------


## PandaTwo

> 剛去買完棺材板回來~
> 老闆說有猜出你們是台灣人XD
> 不過他以為可能是逢甲大的穿和服出來玩^^"
> 你們吃什麼口味的啊??
> 老闆的哇沙米是自製的喔~說連日船的老闆都跑去跟他學呢!!


轉圈圈！！
耶耶耶！！
瞬間年輕好幾歲！
真棒！
 :Laughing:

----------


## 海豚

> 轉圈圈！！
> 耶耶耶！！
> 瞬間年輕好幾歲！
> 真棒！


....這樣走一趟 我可是覺得瞬間老了好多.........

----------


## SHIBA INU

> 逢甲阿........(燦)
> 
> 大哥ˊˋ
> 來怎麼不說一聲~我去跟拍阿~(←住在附近的)
> 搞不好我真的會去勒....(無照駕駛中)


原來KUBI也是台中獸呀!!真想抓出來一起逛逛(女伴難求啊!!)

----------


## KUBI kitsune

> 作者: 九尾狐KUBI
> 
> 逢甲阿........(燦)
> 
> 大哥ˊˋ
> 來怎麼不說一聲~我去跟拍阿~(←住在附近的)
> 搞不好我真的會去勒....(無照駕駛中)
> 
> 
> 原來KUBI也是台中獸呀!!真想抓出來一起逛逛(女伴難求啊!!)


可以啊=ˇ=~
不過別被嚇到就好了=ˇ=.....
逢甲我偶爾去~比較常出沒的是第一廣場啦~(那個一踏就深陷的地方)
想找我出去請在4點過後=ˇ=

----------


## Kasar

原來....是狐狸和海豚獅啊(我還以為是一群日本觀光客勒)
我當時在現場......(真後悔沒去裝熟一下...)

----------


## SHIBA INU

> 可以啊=ˇ=~
> 不過別被嚇到就好了=ˇ=.....
> 逢甲我偶爾去~比較常出沒的是第一廣場啦~(那個一踏就深陷的地方)
> 想找我出去請在4點過後=ˇ=


嚇到??我記得以前也聽過某獸這樣跟我預告，這樣我會很好奇耶^^"

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 作者: 百香果
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  作者: 九尾狐KUBI
> 
> ...


我偶爾會在台中出沒.....如擃在台中街上看到一位怨氣沖天的高中生

千萬別懷疑，那就是我．．．．

我是住南投滴．．．．．

----------

